# What is a good color nail polish for a wedding?



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

So, do you think it should be just a nice French manicure, or light pink? What do you suggest? I have to use my hand for modeling and it is for a Bridal event. I can't decide. Help!!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 3, 2007)

French manicure is always good


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree french manicures are a safe bet


----------



## fawp (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm torn, too. I love a good, classic french manicure but the pink gives a softer, more natural finish.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2007)

French manicure is a classy way to go.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 4, 2007)

i actually think french manicures are the most fake thing in the world... i am sure i am completely alone in that world.

i always loved a sheer pink. basically just the natural color of french manicures all over.

of course that was not what i used when i got married, i wore a satin pale pink.

you can't go wrong with a soft pink though... if you actually look in every bridal magazine, it's always a sheer pink, and hardly ever see a french manicure. i think it sort of takes away.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i actually think french manicures are the most fake thing in the world... i am sure i am completely alone in that world.i always loved a sheer pink. basically just the natural color of french manicures all over.

of course that was not what i used when i got married, i wore a satin pale pink.

you can't go wrong with a soft pink though... if you actually look in every bridal magazine, it's always a sheer pink, and hardly ever see a french manicure. i think it sort of takes away.

totally agree with you! i like something really sheer like OPI's bubble bath


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually you are not alone in that thought. My husband hates the look of a French manicure, but I need to know what the concensus of most women is, for work I am doing. Thanks everyone for your input!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 4, 2007)

OPI Bubble Bath


----------



## xxahsinxx (Dec 4, 2007)

i like the french manicure...but i also love nail art and i think diamantes on the nails are quite elegant and striking..... but its not natural but its effective


----------



## aniusca (Dec 5, 2007)

hi

How about american nails? The ones that they look like french but the tip is very pale. I like that!

Also depends of the dress. If is a dress for beach wedding I think you should have your nails very natural

If the dress is corset type probably french nails would look nice.

does all this make sense?


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i actually think french manicures are the most fake thing in the world... i am sure i am completely alone in that world.i always loved a sheer pink. basically just the natural color of french manicures all over.

of course that was not what i used when i got married, i wore a satin pale pink.

you can't go wrong with a soft pink though... if you actually look in every bridal magazine, it's always a sheer pink, and hardly ever see a french manicure. i think it sort of takes away.

ITA. I have always disliked french manicures, especially when the nails are artificial. I don't find it the most aesthetically pleasing on a woman's hand, it's so severe. I do favor sheer pinks. Sheer pink and other natural colors I believe heighten the femininity of the nails and the overall hand.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the idea of nail art to give some glamor to the nails without too much color on the nail. Thanks!!


----------



## Gloss (Dec 7, 2007)

It's your wedding? I love OPI Infatuation or Second Honeymoon for sheer pinks. I agree with brewgrl, it's more natural. Especially don't do it if your man to be isn't into it, it's about him too!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 7, 2007)

a soft pink or neutral pink. Or French manicure.


----------



## sandy88 (Dec 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a soft pink or neutral pink. Or French manicure. I agree. Simple things are always better, exspecially in an important day like this.


----------



## duke.bailey (Jan 25, 2008)

I think just a light, soft pink is way to go, so that the focus isn't really on your nails. Try Opi they have heaps of soft colours, or maybelline, they even have one called blushing bride!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 25, 2008)

French manicure or soft shades of pinks/apricots. Sheer colours or ones with a slight shimmer too them tend to look nicer than matte for bridal. I do manicures all the time at work for brides, and french manicure is always the popular choice.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 25, 2008)

I prefer a pink that's closer to a nude than a pink pink. I think any nail colour can look trashy if the nails are badly shaped or the polish is chipped, why not just go for a nicely shaped and buffed natural nail?


----------



## chocobon (Jan 25, 2008)

I prefer soft pink|!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 25, 2008)

french, a classic, i'd prefer a soft pink or a white with pink undertones. i know O.P.I. has a collection of nudes for spring, they would look great.


----------



## JordanGalore (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd have to go with either a french to be on the safe side or a nude to even a pale pink. Some colors I would go for are:

Color Club Sugar Baby

OPI Bubble Bath

China Glaze Trousseau

Essie Iced Chai Latte

or

Essie Sugar Daddy


----------



## Raze (Feb 24, 2008)

A french polish, to me, doesn't have to be harsh. instead of a "White" white, a soft natural white on the tips, with a soft sheer pink looks beautiful when applied correctly looks beautiful and natural.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 25, 2008)

It depends on the dress always for me.


----------

